# Cyclists - aghrr



## Firefly (26 Jan 2011)

Walking through town at lunchtime today a cyclist was nearly hit by a car turning in front of him into a car parking space. The driver of the car was elderly and obviously didn't see him. The cyclist proceeded to approach the driver and started giving out to him at his window. After about 20 seconds the cyclist proceeded to resume  cycling upto the traffic lights still giving out as he passed me. The cyclist then proceeded through the red lights and at a cross junction and also cut across traffic coming from his right. Seems like some of these cyclists have an a-la-carte approach to the rules of the road. Also, this looked like a "proper" cyclist with proper gear and a proper bike


----------



## Firefly (26 Jan 2011)

For reference, the cyclist was heading down the South Mall, Cork. He cross the lights at the end (at the junction of Parnell Bridge) and proceeded down Lapps Quay (Connelly Hall)


----------



## fizzelina (26 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Seems like some of these cyclists have an a-la-carte approach to the rules of the road. Also, this looked like a "proper" cyclist with proper gear and a proper bike


 
+1. I experienced this first hand myself alot.


----------



## Sunny (26 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> For reference, the cyclist was heading down the South Mall. He cross the lights at the end (at the junction of Parnell Bridge) and proceeded down Lapps Quay (Connelly Hall)


 
South Mall? Parnell Bridge? Lapps Quay? I don't know that part of Dublin! Sounds like something that could only happen in the Countryside!


----------



## Firefly (26 Jan 2011)

Edited ya eejit


----------



## Caveat (26 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Walking through *town* ...


 
Ho Ho - so Corkonians are guilty of this Dublinism too? 

...





> and a proper bike


 
Aww. I was picturing a unicycle. You've ruined it now.

But yeah, they are mental alright.

Even in the small towns near me. Between maverick cyclists, farmers with no functional lights on their soon about to fall completely apart vehicles and little fart boy and girl racers who seemingly have neither eyes nor indicators, it's really frustrating - and dangerous.


----------



## Staples (26 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> But yeah, they are mental alright.


 
No, SOME of them are mental, just as some motorists, pedestrians etc are mental.

As someone who often either cycles or drives to work, I can undestand the frustrations of both cohorts.

Ultimately, though, a cyclist is much more vulnerable to harm than a motorist whose potential upset, really, doesn't extend beyond fairly mild inconvenience.

In rtesponse to the original OP, I'd say that just because the cycllist doesn't have much apparent regard for his own safety, this doesn't absolve other road users from applying reasonable standards of care towards him.

I'm not sure what the point about him being a "proper" cyclist is intended to make.


----------



## liaconn (26 Jan 2011)

Staples said:


> Ultimately, though, a cyclist is much more vulnerable to harm than a motorist whose potential upset, really, doesn't extend beyond fairly mild inconvenience..


 
As a motorist I would not consider knocking a cyclist off his bike and injuring him because he was racing through a red light a 'fairly mild inconvenience'. I would be in bits.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jan 2011)

Staples said:


> No, SOME of them are mental,


 
Yes, *they* meaning the ones like Firefly descibes - not simply all cyclists.

I did mention maverick too.


----------



## Staples (26 Jan 2011)

liaconn said:


> As a motorist I would not consider knocking a cyclist off his bike and injuring him because he was racing through a red light a 'fairly mild inconvenience'. I would be in bits.


 
Of course.  But that's very much an exception.  I was referring to the more frequent occurence of motorists being held up by a couple of seconds because a cyclist has the audacity to occupy the same road space or because he doesn't take off from traffic lights with turbo-driven urgency.


----------



## Firefly (26 Jan 2011)

Staples said:


> I'm not sure what the point about him being a "proper" cyclist is intended to make.



Just that he looked as if he cycled regularly and therefore should know the rules of the road.


----------



## Firefly (26 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> Ho Ho - so Corkonians are guilty of this Dublinism too?



Congrads...you beat Purple in the usual, lame, predictable, Cork bashing post


----------



## Complainer (28 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Seems like some of these cyclists have an a-la-carte approach to the rules of the road.


You do stick to the speed limit at all times - right? And you never use your phone when driving - right? No a-la-carting for you, I presume?


----------



## werner (28 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> After about 20 seconds the cyclist proceeded to resume cycling upto the traffic lights still giving out as he passed me. The cyclist then proceeded through the red lights and at a cross junction and also cut across traffic coming from his right. Seems like some of these cyclists have an a-la-carte approach to the rules of the road. Also, this looked like a "proper" cyclist with proper gear and a proper bike


 
That is the same anti-social behaviour that I personally witness everyday by 99% of "cyclists" as I walk through Dublin on my way to work.  They are more akin to law breaking joy-riders than the few decent law abiding cyclists that are usually abused by these "cyclists" if they actually stop at red lights and prevent their progress..  

Virtually all known traffic laws are ignored as 99% of cyclists run through red lights, cycle across pedestrian bridges, luas tracks etc etc. The worst culprits are to be found on the Christchurch to O'Connell St route.

The anti-social behaviour will only be brought to task if cyclists are licensed, and I am told, Dublin City council is seriously considering it for the Dublin Cycling scheme due in no small way for the number of accidents that have occured


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Jan 2011)

Exaggerate much Werner?

Cyclists that break the rules of the road can have penalty points added to their Driving Licences if they have one - I'm sure it happens rarely enough but it should be used more. There will be no licensing of cyclists by DCC or any other local authority.

I'd be interested in knowing where you got your statistics on increased accidents in recent years because all evidence from other countries shows that the more cyclists there are on the roads the fewer (per cyclist) accidents occur as motorists become more aware of cyclists and how to behave around them.

There are a lot of cyclists that break the rules of the road but nowhere near the 99% Werner states. I've taken up a little bit of cycling since the Dublinbikes scheme came in and do stop at traffic lights and have yet to be harangued by other cyclists for doing so.

Werner, do you always wait for the green man when crossing roads on your perambulations around Dublin? If you do, then you may be the 1%* of pedestrians who do so.

*(perhaps a teensy bit of exaggeration here, purely for comedic effect)


----------



## JJ1982 (28 Jan 2011)

I have to say, I am really on tenterhooks at the moment over cyclists. I live in Co Cork and the amount of cyclists cycling at all times without relfective gear and no lights at night is scaring the life out of me each time I drive. Is there a standard of lights/ gear that cyclists need to meet


----------



## Latrade (28 Jan 2011)

JJ1982 said:


> I have to say, I am really on tenterhooks at the moment over cyclists. I live in Co Cork and the amount of cyclists cycling at all times without relfective gear and no lights at night is scaring the life out of me each time I drive. Is there a standard of lights/ gear that cyclists need to meet


 
Essentially no, nothing explicit though, other than lights, as far as I'm aware though there are recommendations.

Let's face it we're in a bit of a transition period. There are some good, bad and ugly cyclists (and not just those who shouldn't wear lycra), the same way there are good and bad drivers and good and bad pedestrians. 

I see the idiot cyclists every day as I cycle in, but I have as many close calls or occasions of idiot drivers and idiot pedestrians. 

But I've seen a big improvement. When the bike for work scheme was introduced there was some serious problems with new cyclists who not only put themselves at risk, but on occasions me too. This last few months it has been much better (though I expect a there's a few who've put the bike away for the winter), more with lights, more with helmets, more being sensible on the roads.

There are a couple of areas I do break the "rules" as such. One is not using a designated cycleway thats on a pavement because it is so poorly maintained it is extremely dangerous to use. The other is two sets of lights that if all is clear (good visibility) I will break them because to leave at the same time as cars (and buses) is extremely dangerous as they jostle for position or try and get past me to turn left, etc. A busted hip and a disolcated shoulder from separate incidents in these locations has taught me to get a head start.

But cycling such distances is still new to a lot of people and to the country, it'll take time. Even so, in all my years of cycling, I've seen a much greater improvement all over in behaviour and safety. Not perfect, but getting better.


----------



## Crugers (28 Jan 2011)

Latrade said:


> Essentially no, nothing explicit though, other than lights, as far as I'm aware though there are recommendations...


 
_brakes, tyres, chain, lights, reflector and bell!!! _

From Rules of the Road @



_Your brakes, tyres, chain, lights, reflector and bell *must* all be in good working order._
_Your bicycle should be the right size to allow you to touch the ground with both feet._
_When carrying goods, you should use a proper carrier or basket and take care that nothing is hanging loose._
_At night you *must* carry a lamp showing a white or yellow light to the front and a lamp showing a red light to the back. These are the minimum lighting requirements laid down by law. However, to be even more visible to motorists at night, you should: _
_add strips of reflective material to the bike (white to the front and red to the back),_
_wear a reflective armband, and_
_wear a "Sam Browne" reflective belt or reflective vest._

So the answer to the old knock knock joke is "Yes! A bell is necessary on a bicycle"


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Congrads...you beat Purple in the usual, lame, predictable, Cork bashing post


 
How true, Firefly!


----------



## Latrade (28 Jan 2011)

Crugers said:


> _brakes, tyres, chain, lights, reflector and bell!!! _
> 
> From Rules of the Road @
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, but as I understand it (stand to be corrected) it is only if you have a bell that it must be in working order, not you must have a bell. It only explicitly talks about fixing lights in the RoTR. 

Again stand to be corrected, and those bells are pathetic. Much more effective to shout obsenities as a warning.


----------



## Purple (28 Jan 2011)

Sunny said:


> South Mall? Parnell Bridge? Lapps Quay? I don't know that part of Dublin! Sounds like something that could only happen in the Countryside!





Firefly said:


> Congrads...you beat Purple in the usual, lame, predictable, Cork bashing post




 Yes, yes he did. 

"Town" can only be used on its own when talking about the Capital City. When talking about provincial towns it is best to be specific.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Walking through town at lunchtime today a cyclist was nearly hit by a car turning in front of him into a car parking space. The driver of the car was elderly and obviously didn't see him.
> 
> ...
> 
> The cyclist then proceeded through the red lights and at a cross junction and also cut across traffic coming from his right.



This is an extrordinary comparison. 

A cyclist was nearly hit by a car turning in front of him 

is compared with 

a cyclist crashing a red light. 


Exactly how many car drivers have been killed by cyclists? 
Exactly how many car drivers have even been injured by cyclists? 

Firefly, do you cycle? 

Get up on a bike and see what it is like. 
Try moving off in traffic at traffic lights. 
Try explaining to cars parked in the cycle waiting zone that they are breaking the law and making it dangerous for cyclists. You will get either a blank look or abuse. 

Drivers regularly

cut in on  cyclists
drive too close to them
drive in the bus lane
park in the cycle lane
wait in the cycle waiting area
drive on their side of the road,
open the door in the path of an oncoming cyclist
turn right or rushes traffic lights in front of a cyclist

The next time you visit Dublin, I will take you on a 30 minute cycle and we will count the number of dangerous incidents by drivers. 

Brendan


----------



## Leper (29 Jan 2011)

I'm a motorist and a cyclist.  I concur with some of the writers here and have seen lunatic motorists and lunatic cyclists.  Every motorist/cyclist  knows what to do if there is an earthquake or a tsunami disaster along the road.  But, very few know how to exert some common sense.

I cycle every night and all day at weekends.  I have yet to go out and see all cyclists with working front and rear lights.  It is so long since I saw a cyclist showing hand signals that I wonder if it is illegal for me to do so.

. . . and motorists how often do you see one shoving on the brakes and seconds later the indicator just to make sure the driver behind has little or no chance of avoiding a collision.

When many motorists and cyclists go out on the public roads they leave common sense behind and all in the hope of arriving at the destination a millisecond earlier. We have a police force who will have you fined for eating an apple while waiting at traffic lights but will do nothing when a motorist or cyclist does something stupid which could leave somebody dead.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jan 2011)

There is very little that a cyclist can do which would leave someone dead, other than themselves.

it's a completely false comparison.


----------



## boaber (29 Jan 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> This is an extrordinary comparison.
> 
> A cyclist was nearly hit by a car turning in front of him
> 
> ...



What about the impact on a driver that kills a cyclist, because the cyclist broke a red light?  Devastating I'd say.

Red lights shouldn't be broken by drivers or cyclists


Also, what about the safety of pedestrians?  I've had a few close calls with cyclists going through a pedestrian crossing when I had a green man to cross


----------



## Leper (30 Jan 2011)

Some weeks ago we had some dreadful ice which put every road user in danger. But, in those times drivers became courteous and obviously more careful.

It is a pity that that courtesy and care could not have continued after the ice.


----------



## Vanilla (30 Jan 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> There is very little that a cyclist can do which would leave someone dead, other than themselves.
> 
> it's a completely false comparison.


 
Incitement to road rage is sufficient unto itself. I have to cross a one way bridge very often which is controlled by traffic lights and have never, not even once, seen a cyclist stop at the red light.


----------



## Complainer (30 Jan 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I I have to cross a one way bridge very often which is controlled by traffic lights and have never, not even once, seen a cyclist stop at the red light.



I presume that the cyclists travelling behind ALWAYS see you sticking rigidly to the speed limit, and never exceeding it - right?


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> This is an extrordinary comparison.
> 
> A cyclist was nearly hit by a car turning in front of him
> 
> ...



I just found it highly ironic that the cyclist who was almost knocked down (by accident), 20 seconds later deliberately broke the lights in one of our busiest junctions and, by doing so, cut across 2 lanes of traffic coming from his right. 



Brendan Burgess said:


> Firefly, do you cycle?



Of course I don't, it's too  dangerous 



Brendan Burgess said:


> Get up on a bike and see what it is like.
> Try moving off in traffic at traffic lights.
> Try explaining to cars parked in the cycle waiting zone that they are breaking the law and making it dangerous for cyclists. You will get either a blank look or abuse.
> 
> ...



I take your points...it can't be easy for a cyclist in our unban towns. As a pedestrian though it's a lot easier to notice cyclists over/undertaking you on a footpath.


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> You do stick to the speed limit at all times - right? And you never use your phone when driving - right? No a-la-carting for you, I presume?



Sorry to disappoint you but I do keep to the speed limits the best I can and no I don't use my phone when driving..I pull in.


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I do keep to the speed limits the best I can


So does 'best I can' mean that you break the speed limit some of the time?


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> So does 'best I can' mean that you break the speed limit some of the time?



Of course it does, but I don't intentionally do it. This can easily happen on a motorway when I creep past the 120  kmh limit or in an urban area where there are no speed signs and I'm not sure if it's a 50 or 60 limit.


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> Of course it does, but I don't intentionally do it. This can easily happen on a motorway when I creep past the 120  kmh limit or in an urban area where there are no speed signs and I'm not sure if it's a 50 or 60 limit.


But if a cyclist 'creeps past' a red light or a stop sign, they should be hung,drawn and quartered - right?


----------



## boaber (31 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> But if a cyclist 'creeps past' a red light or a stop sign, they should be hung,drawn and quartered - right?



Yes.  As should a driver if they break a red light or a stop sign.


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2011)

boaber said:


> Yes.  As should a driver if they break a red light or a stop sign.


OK, and who gets to decide which of our Road Traffic Laws have to be complied with, and which are ignored?


----------



## boaber (31 Jan 2011)

Did I say that any should be ignored?

But now that you mention it - travelling at 31kph in a 30kph zone in Dublin City centre is far less dangerous than constantly looking down looking at the speedo to make sure you're crawling along at that crazy speed limit (which, IMO, some cyclists also break).


----------



## thedaras (31 Jan 2011)

My pet hate about motorists is when they see a cyclist just ahead of them and decide to give them a wide berth,forgetting that" HELLO "there are cars on the other side of the road.

They seem to think they are being very kind to the cyclist by giving them a wide berth but could up end killing a car full of people in the process.It just doesn't make sense.

And of course they do it not for the care of the cyclist but to get by them as quickly as possible!


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2011)

boaber said:


> But now that you mention it - travelling at 31kph in a 30kph zone in Dublin City centre is far less dangerous than constantly looking down looking at the speedo to make sure you're crawling along at that crazy speed limit (which, IMO, some cyclists also break).


Ok, so is it you that decides for all of us, or do we each make our own sensible decisions?


----------



## boaber (31 Jan 2011)

Again, where did I say that any should be ignored?


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> But if a cyclist 'creeps past' a red light or a stop sign, they should be hung,drawn and quartered - right?



I didn't say that, but since you did, what do you think should happen?


----------



## nai (31 Jan 2011)

found this an interesting video from a biker's perspective in dublin.

I commute mainly by motorbike but sometimes by car , very rarely cycle (too dangerous IMO) and see these types of endeavours constantly. The video doesn't highlight issues caused by motorbikes too much (a bit biased but they exist also) but it should give people a good sense of perspective - it's not just one road group that can cause near fatalities - it's all, including the cyclists and pedestrians. Being a motorcyclist I'm a higher risk group than a car user but certainly have better protection mechanisms than cyclists - my best investment was an airhorn to remind those lane jumpers that i exist and own the piece of road i'm on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE2xNtjJeC0


----------



## thedaras (31 Jan 2011)

Really hard to trawl through all the nit picking,that is dragging the thread to a different level!!

Cyclist hit my car when it was fairly new and cycled off on her merry way!

Some Driver behavior is breathtaking when it comes to cyclists,the amount of near misses I witness on a daily basis is truly scary!

I have been advised not to allow my teens to cycle to school,even though there is a cycle lane!
I have seen cyclists doing just simply stupid things and the same with motorists.


----------



## truthseeker (31 Jan 2011)

As both a cyclist and a motorist I regularly see both cyclists and motorists doing stupid dangerous things.

Its hard to cycle in Dublin. Most of the time the cycle lanes are in a bad state of disrepair, have kerbs up and down off them when there should be slopes, have pedestrians walking on them, or simply dont exist.

As a motorist its often hard to see cyclists - a lot of them dont make themselves obvious on the road. I personally nearly hit one a few months ago who was cycling along through road works wearing no helmet, a grey teeshirt, grey shorts and on a grey bike - it was sunny he just blended into the road works barriers as everything on him (and his bike) were the same colour as the barriers. 

Ive also nearly hit cyclists who have just pulled out through red lights, or in front of me when Im turning.

However, Ive also nearly been hit many times by motorists who are not driving with due care and attention, who dont give me enough space, or who beep me as though I shouldnt be there - thus frightening the life out of me and nearly causing me to lose balance. I wear a helmet, dayglo coloured cycling gear and always have both front and rear lights.

I also have an issue with motorbikers who wear all black and have black bikes - do they realise they just blend in with the tarmac and are practically invisible?


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> I presume that the cyclists travelling behind ALWAYS see you sticking rigidly to the speed limit, and never exceeding it - right?


 
Right. And your point is?


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Right. And your point is?



That you're not  being fully truthful.


----------



## Firefly (1 Feb 2011)

Complainer said:


> That you're not  being fully truthful.



Is this aimed at me?


----------



## onq (1 Feb 2011)

As a cyclist of many years standing - doing far to little of it now - and currently both a pedestrian and a car driver, I see the situation from all sides.

Pedestrians are typically unobservant, and - with poor road crossing skills and earphones - are a danger to all road users.
Car drivers are typically unobservant, and with phones to their ear, are a risk to other road users.
Cyclists are typically more observant, signal late, fail to properly assess the speed of other vehicles and are extremely opportunistic.

In the case of what the OP witnessed, the cyclist would typically have been in the cars blind spot on the inside.
The cyclist would have failed to anticipate a parking manouvre and to have hung back to a safe distance to allow the car to manouvre.

I learnt through many years and many impacts that there is no point arguing that the other guy is wrong.
I was also a biker for many years and bikers have a very simple means of copping on, told in the following story.

_"You may think you're hard, but the road has been here a lot longer than you and will exist long after you're gone and in any argument, you'll find its a LOT harder - in any argument you pick with it, the road will win, and it doesn't care."_

"The road" in the above comment is a generic thing - all the things that are not you or your bike.
There used be nothing sadder to see a guy in the Honda Ward in Vincent's, his life's grace diminished, his family's hopes for his future dashed and him left maimed or cripped, possibly for life - and all his visitors agreeing -that "the other guy was at fault."

So for cyclists being cut up by a car driver - learn your road skills far better than that!
The car driver is just another threat to be assessed and dealt with in the way that best allows you to reach your destination safely.
And remember, most pedestrians are just car drivers with iPhones - allow for utter and total stupidity on their part.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## Leper (1 Feb 2011)

Well said ONQ, but nobody will listen. . .


----------



## Firefly (1 Feb 2011)

Leper said:


> Well said ONQ, but nobody will listen. . .



+1, good post.


----------



## Vanilla (1 Feb 2011)

Complainer said:


> That you're not  being fully truthful.



So you're saying the whole point of your response to my post was to say I was not being truthful?

I seem to remember attacking the poster and not the post being a bit of a no no on AAM? 

As it happens I am being truthful. I don't speed. I see the speed limits as limits, not targets. I'm a careful driver and very conscious of the need to be.

Have you anything to say on the point of cyclists running red lights- or is it all okay because SOME motorists break the law?


----------



## Complainer (1 Feb 2011)

Firefly said:


> Is this aimed at me?


Yes, I always quote one of Vanilla's posts above my comment when I want to aim something at you. 


Vanilla said:


> As it happens I am being truthful. I don't speed. I see the speed limits as limits, not targets. I'm a careful driver and very conscious of the need to be.
> 
> Have you anything to say on the point of cyclists running red lights- or is it all okay because SOME motorists break the law?



Every driver that I see on my commute round Dublin breaks the speed limit. The very rare exceptions are the very few very elderly drivers that crawl around. I don't believe any driver that tells me that they never break the speed limits in suburban areas.

The real point I was making was about the hypocracy of many drivers who get very uppity about cyclists breaking the law while they regularly and persistently break the law themselves.


----------



## Latrade (1 Feb 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Have you anything to say on the point of cyclists running red lights- or is it all okay because SOME motorists break the law?


 
Isn't this the whole point, that there's a sense that all cyclists are portrayed as the same because some break the law? Yet all road users have some who break the law, so why do we only get threads about cyclists?

ONQ's post is ultimately how it is. If when cycling I stuck to having the moral high ground and being in the right, I'd have been blood splatter on the road a long time ago. Self preservation means I have to treat every motorist, pedestrian and other cyclist as a clueless idiot and adjust my cycling to suit. Sure it's a shame, but then when driving I have to take the same approach too.


----------



## onq (1 Feb 2011)

Latrade said:


> Self preservation means I have to treat every motorist, pedestrian and other cyclist as a clueless idiot and adjust my cycling to suit. Sure it's a shame, but then when driving I have to take the same approach too.



Oops! Yes, I forgot to mention the other cyclists on the road.

There is nothing more lethal to EVERYBODY on the road, pedestrians, cyclists, car driver, bus drivers, bikers, everyone - than a NEW CYCLIST.

Possibly the safest are parents with kids, very particular about the rules of the road.

But a person cycling because they can't afford to tax or insure their car - well, thay have a chip on both shoulders.

They have absolutely no knowledge of where they should be in the road, how to avoid potholes and storm drain covers without crossing the white line and how to miss a dozy pedestrian crossing over inappropriately without hurling self-righteous abuse at them.


They'll be the one standing in front of the line of cars still trying to find their favourite tune on their iPod when the light has turned green, overbalancing because they are carrying a rucksack on their heads instead of keeping the weight low in panniers, and causing accidents on roundabouts because they haven't discovered cyclist friendly crossing points and cycle lanes.

Then, if you point out their all-too-obvious shortcomings they wll read you the riot act, say they have every right to bhold up traffic on five spoke roundabouts as they wheeze asthmatically around them and end by wobbling off in high dudgeon the wrong way up a one way street, expecting their dayglo jacket to absolve them from their crimes.

Oh yes, new cyclists...

Seen 'em all.



ONQ.


----------



## onq (1 Feb 2011)

BTW, if a car driver DOES cut you up with crimnial abandon, just give him the cyclists revenge.

Catch him up at the next lights and deliver a open handed slap to the roof of the passenger compartment.
Obviously you should have nothing on your hand or forearm that will mark or dent his car, like a bracelet, watch or wristlet.

AFAIK, its perfectly legal, does no damage and if you stop right beside the door with your foot down, the driver cannot get out at you.
Inform him that the thump could have been you hitting the ground because of his recent manouevre and this was a warning - next time you'll report him.

I find that usually softens their cough - mind you I'm around six feet tall and over 15 stone - if I lean on the door edge, the suspension compresses, so that may help.

Also, always carry a phone with a camera, or a small camera.
Take the shot and call in teh offence giving the nubmer plate.
I find the police are VERY helpful in RTA's - they enjoy the work.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## csirl (1 Feb 2011)

If the bicycle was invented today, there is no way that the authorities would permit it to share road space with e.g. buses - would deem it too dangerous.


----------

